# Renaming domain in SBS 2003



## Viper (Nov 5, 1999)

Hi there,

Thought I'd get to grips with a demo of SBS 2003 that I've installed in Virtual PC. During set-up, it asked for the name of my company which I duly put in.

Set up completed perfectlyand everything worked. My only 'gripe' is that in the login screen where you select to login to 'this computer or the domain, the name shown for the domain is not what I'd have expected.

Example, instead of showing as "Bright Tree Consultancy & Solutions", it shows as "BRIGHTTREECONSU".

It's just an experiment but how would I go about fixing this?

Thanks.


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

You cannot rename the domain without re-installing.

I know that some of the parts of SBS limit the length of the name of the business and the domain.

Actually they are parts of any Windows 2003 server not just SBS, like the fax service, you could not use a name that long.


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

And from this page, http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc756101(WS.10).aspx

"NetBIOS computer and domain names are limited to 15 characters"


----------



## Viper (Nov 5, 1999)

Ah, yeah....I read the instructions for SBS after installation which said that the domain name would be companyname.local from the info provided during setup.

Tried renaming it myself but no joy.

P.S. Good to see a 10 year-er!


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

SBS will blow-up if you try to rename the domain, it is tied to too many parts so re-install is the only option if a name change is required.

I was a one time frequent poster but have not been around in the last few years, I have some knowledge of Windows Server and SBS in particular so lately I have been trying to answer anything I may be able to.

It is good to be back and see some familiar names from long ago.


----------



## Viper (Nov 5, 1999)

Yeah not posted in ages either, probably averaging about one a year post 1999 lol

Yes, my domain rename attempt has resulted in client computers being able to access the default SharePoint site but not the domain admin account...oops! Looks like I'll be reinstalling. Good practice at least.


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

The SBS crowd recommends installing 3 times to get familiar with it and remember the 3 golden rules of SBS. use the wizards, use the wizards and use the wizards.

Because of its odd make up SBS works best when using the wizards.


----------



## Viper (Nov 5, 1999)

Thanks, reinstalling as I type. Also installing the Enterprise Edition on another Virtual machine for comparison.


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Remember that the NETBIOS name of the domain needn't be the same as the FQDN.


----------

